# Banner-Gestaltung



## Lost Heaven (6. März 2004)

Hallo,
kommen wir gleich zu meiner Frage:
Da ich, wie schon einige vieleicht schon wissen, eine Spieleseite ins Web stellen will habe ich eine Frage bezüglich Banner-Gestaltung.
Ich hab auf vielen Seite schon Banner gesehen, die ein bisschen ausgebleicht sind und über dem Bild befinden sich Buchstaben oder Flammen und so kleine Sachen. Wie macht man so was? Momentan habe ich Photoshop 7.irgendwas.

VIELEN DANK IM VORAUS


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. März 2004)

Meinst du kleine Animationen (*.gif's) ? 

Solche Animationen kannst du mit ImageReady herstellen. IR wird normalerweise mit Photoshop installiert.


----------



## Lost Heaven (6. März 2004)

Ich denke mal es sind GIF´s, aber keine wirklichen Animationen die sich bewgen.
Meiner Meinung nach sind es verschiedene Objekte (oder eben  GIF´s) die man in ein Hauptbild reinschiebt oder reinkopiert, aber wie mach ich  das?


----------



## Michael Och (6. März 2004)

Hallo,
könntest du uns eventuell ein Beispiel zeigen, dass wir ein wenig genauer wissen, was du meinst.

MfG Michael


----------



## Lost Heaven (7. März 2004)

Geht mal auf die Seite

http://www.nd4spd.de

Da ist zum Beispiel ein Auto das aus dieser verschwommenen Stadt springt.
So Sachen in diese Richtung meine ich.


----------



## Receiver (7. März 2004)

Ja, im Prinzip sind das einfach zwei Ebenen, die übereinander liegen. Die untere Ebene ist die Stadt, und da drüber die Ebene ist halt das Auto. Wenn du dann noch was die Farben, Sättigung, Kontrast und so weiter anpasst, bekommst du sowas wie auf dem Flyer...
Eventuell kannst du auch noch nen Blur-Effekt auf den Hintergrund anwenden, damit der was verschwommen wirkt, und der Vordergrund (also Auto und Schrift) besser zu Geltung kommen...


----------



## Lost Heaven (7. März 2004)

Vielen Dank schonmal!
Jetzt sollte ich nur noch wissen wie das funktioniert. PS oder IR? Und vieleicht kann mir jemand sagen wie man zwei Ebenen ineinander verschweisßt?
DANKE


----------



## Receiver (7. März 2004)

Also für die Bannergestaltung ist Photoshop gut. IR brauchst du nur für Animationen.

Wie meinst du das "verschweißen"?


----------



## Lost Heaven (8. März 2004)

*Es ist aus bitte stellt keine Fragen..    *

Vielen Dank für die tollen Antworten ihr habt  mir wirklich weitergeholfen!

DANKE


----------

